# Killing them Softly - Trailer zum Kinofilm mit Brad Pitt



## PCGamesRedaktion (9. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Killing them Softly - Trailer zum Kinofilm mit Brad Pitt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Killing them Softly - Trailer zum Kinofilm mit Brad Pitt


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur bei mir hier so ist, aber ich hab bei dem Video keinen Ton.


----------



## Khaine_2 (10. November 2012)

ich hab auch keinen Ton.. dachte scho mei Soundkarte wäre über Nacht abgeschmiert... aber das Video hat einfach keinen Ton


----------

